# New and looking for advice



## Mrsash06 (Sep 11, 2021)

Married 15 years this November. We have had do much stress throughout our marriage, 7 miscarriages, 1 deceased infant son, we've lost grandparents and his mother, we've lost jobs and gained jobs, my husband had a heart attack in 2018, has been diagnosed with graves disease since. 2021 j was diagnosed with multiple sclerosis. I was very sick for a about a year not able to walk hardly or do everything I did before. In January I started concentrating on losing weight for my health. I'm literally half the woman my husband married... 
Now I find out.. my husband likes larger women. And my new smaller body just isn't attractive to him. I'm hurt more than anything over this... we aren't fighting we aren't mad at each other, there's just no chemistry since he told me, I'm appreciative that he told me the truth and didn't pretend but now what? I turn 40 this year and I'm concerned this may become one of the biggest issues we've ever been through and I'm not sure how to fix this.. I am not going to gain the weight back..


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

Seduce him.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Better you have your health. Let him figure out how to deal with that and don't you worry about it.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Is your husband overweight? Maybe he’s using that as an excuse because he now feels underwhelming all the sudden.

If not then I have nothing, other than to say I agree with not putting the weight back on.


----------

